# how to play with rats in house without them pooping/weeing everywhere?



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello everyone, it's your favorite again ;D


So I'm still working on getting a litter box fo my two girls. Currently I have a shoebox in the corner of their cage with walnut shells in it, I see them go into it but I'm not sure if they are actually using it or just exploring. I've noticed they kicked a bunch of walnut shell crumbs out--quite annoying, if you'd ask me  the little rascals!

I want to take them out and let them run around, but the entire house isn't an option for me because I have dogs and every once in a while one of my cats will sneak in as well. Even if they could get along (which I know these cats and them is a bad idea) I don't want to risk it while they're this tiny.

How can I let them play in my room without them pooping and peeing everywhere? I love them, but I need a clean and sanitary room lol. Whenever I let them out to hold them (more like let them run around on me lol, hopefully they'll get cuddlier with age) they eventually end up pooping or marking me with pee. They're still not litter box trained so 

I feel like their cage is boring

So basically three questions here

How can I get them to stop peeing on me when I hold them, if possible? And also to stop pooping--it just drops and drops! LOL

How can I let them run in my room without them pooping everywhere, and what should i do to rat proof it? I'm particularly scared about them going under my bed or crawling into holes in my couch because whenever I hold them on it they try to go in the hole


What can I add to their cage to make it more fun? Currently I have two hammocks and some carrot shaped wood chew toys-- it's the Critter Nation single unit


Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

1) rats mark their territory by dropping drops of urine. Males (unless neutered) do it more than females. 
Are you sure they are peeing on you and not just pee marking?If they pee you could have the cage close by so hopefully they go back to their cage to do it. My rats let me know when they need to pee or poop by getting as close to their cage as they can and looking toward it...Pee marking is another story...they use their urine to "advertise" their age, social status, mood, sexual maturity, sexual availability...it is "impossible" to make them stop that as it is them communicating with each other. Neutering males greatly decrease or stop that behavior. My neutered male NEVER pee mark anything. I suspect that spaying females would decrease that behavior too, however I never researched it. The only times my rats pooped outside their cage is when I just got them: "fear poops" or when I just fed them and took them out of their cage for more than 30-60 mins. Did you just get your rats? Could it be "fear poops"?

2) you could make them a pen and cover the bottom with something water proof...do you have carpet in your room?

3) I would start by adding a wheel and a space pod there are so many things you could add but those two are my favorites.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

*[1] *The pee marking is exactly why I'm getting females this time around. lol. I love males, too, but I'm very germaphobic and really can't stand to have all of that male pee marking again..

Anyways, wearing something that you don't mind getting dirty (like an old shirt or better yet, a hoodie) helps. You can also try having a thin towel on your shoulders, lap, or wherever you have them run. Same goes for anywhere else you want to bring them - line them with towels or, preferably, fleece lap pads. (items made of fleece + an absorbent material) You can find the latter on Etsy.

*[2]* I rat-proof the same way I puppy proof; make sure there's nothing on the floor they can get into (especially food or dangerous items such as electrical cords), close off any nooks and crannies, etc.

Investing in a play pen is a great idea, although they will inevitably try to climb out of it. So, be ready to deal with little escape artists.

*[3]* As mentioned above, some like wheels, and space pods are always a hit. My ratties also loved foraging games, like dig boxes, or during the summer, me putting frozen peas in a small bowl of water. Giving them lots of places to climb - ropes, perches, hammocks - is great, too. 

I don't know if this is a universal thing, but all of my rats loved being played with kind of like you would a baby. I'd give them scratches, tickle their bellies, "chase" them with my hand, etc. They all loved it.


----------

